
Marc Andreesen's ~15 year old PGP key - vonklaus
https://pgp.mit.edu/pks/lookup?search=andreessen&op=index
======
bigiain
Heh - I've got a key there two years older than that:
[https://pgp.mit.edu/pks/lookup?search=bigiain&op=index](https://pgp.mit.edu/pks/lookup?search=bigiain&op=index)

